# Meteorologia - Livros e Manuais (offline)



## Turista (9 Abr 2008 às 00:02)

Gostava de comprar ou arranjar um livro básico que esclarecesse algumas dúvidas simples sobre meteorologia com informações como por exemplo as classificações das nuvens, saber ler as cartas meteorológicas, formação de tempestades, etc...

Alguém me sugere algum??

Obrigado desde já


----------



## AnDré (9 Abr 2008 às 02:14)

*Re: Livro básico sobre meteorologia*

Eu tenho este:

http://www.webboom.pt/ficha.asp?id=77123


É um livro, a meu ver bastante completo, cujos capitulos são:
1.A atmosfra e o sistema Climático;
2.Radiação;
3.Propriedades físicas do ar;
4.Estática da Atmosfera;
5.Nuvens, precipitação e óptica atmosférica;
6.Vento
7.Organização do tempo atmosférico
8.Circulações locais e regionais
9.Poluição atmosférica
10.Dispersão de poluentes
11.Clima
12.Variabilidade Climática.
E no fim tem alguns anexos, como o tefigrama.

Confesso que ainda só li e estudei os 4 primeiros capitulos, mais o 6º e 8º, porque foram aqueles que sairam no exame. Mas um dia destes hei-de por iniciativa própria ler e estudar os restantes


----------



## rbsmr (9 Abr 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Livro básico sobre meteorologia*

Eu tenho este.







http://www.didacticaeditora.pt/index.php?q=C/BOOKSSHOW/357


----------



## Turista (9 Abr 2008 às 23:57)

*Re: Livro básico sobre meteorologia*

Obrigado pelas dicas! 
Mais sugestões são sempre bem vindas!


----------



## Johnny Storm (2 Mai 2008 às 02:10)

*Re: Livro básico sobre meteorologia*

Este é o melhor livro básico de meteorologia do mercado,

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Meteorology-Today-Introduction-Environment-InfoTrac/dp/0534397719"]http://www.amazon.com/Meteorology-Today-Introduction-Environment-InfoTrac/dp/0534397719[/ame]

O problema é ser em inglês...  Mas lê-se muito bem e aprende-se sempre imenso!


----------



## psm (2 Mai 2008 às 06:49)

*Re: Livro básico sobre meteorologia*

Vou dar mais dois exemplos.



                                  "Meteorologia no mar"


                                  "como interpretar os dados meteorologicos"

                                  David houghton

Editado pela "Sete mares"





                                "Meteorology"

                               "The atmosphere and the science of weather"

                               Josef M. Moran

                               Michael d. Morgan


Este livro está escrito em inglês,e é um bocado mais complexo


----------



## ct5iul (2 Fev 2009 às 11:58)

Boas este fim de semana foi-me oferecido um livro do circulo de leitores bastante interessante o mesmo pertence a uma enciclopédia com o nome enciclopédia visual o tema do livro chama-se CLIMA mais informaçoes em http://www.bertrand.pt/catalogo/detalhes_produto.php?id=120166


----------



## H2O_1986 (11 Out 2010 às 21:21)

*Re: Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)*

Boas noites!
Sou um estudante da Escola Superior de Desporto de Rio Maior, encontro-me este ano no meu 3º e último da Licenciatura de Desporto de Natureza e Turismo Activo.

No âmbito da minha especialização em desportos aquáticos, surgiu-me a necessidade de dar uma acção de formação aos meus colegas de turma sobre Meteorologia em ambientes aquáticos. Como eu não compreendo quase nada de Meteorologia, consultei vários sites, onde encontrei este maravilhoso fórum.

Queria então aproveitar e pedir, se não fosse muito, se alguém me poderia recomendar alguma bibliografia, algum livro ou site onde eu pudesse adquirir tais conhecimentos, sejam eles marés, ventos, ondulações, formações das mesmas, influência das luas e fundos do mar, etc.
Agradeço imenso a colaboração, já que essa acção de formação terá a duração de 4 horas e meia, e terá um peso significativo na avaliação final da cadeira.


Cumprimentos, e boas meteorologias


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2010 às 21:25)

*Re: Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)*



H2O_1986 disse:


> Queria então aproveitar e pedir, se não fosse muito, se alguém me poderia recomendar alguma bibliografia, algum livro ou site onde eu pudesse adquirir tais conhecimentos, sejam eles marés, ventos, ondulações, formações das mesmas, influência das luas e fundos do mar, etc.
> Agradeço imenso a colaboração, já que essa acção de formação terá a duração de 4 horas e meia, e terá um peso significativo na avaliação final da cadeira.



Já experimentaste ir a livrarias ? a meteorologia e o mar é algo complicado de arranjar, pois é algo muito especifico se houver só no IM (Instituto de meteorologia), biblioteca/loja ou então na net e só em inglês, isto que eu saiba.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Out 2010 às 01:20)

*Re: Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)*






http://www.wook.pt/ficha/meteorologia-no-mar/a/id/178185

Há relativamente pouco tempo folheei este livro numa biblioteca e parece-me ser isto que procuras. Penso que a abordagem da meteorologia num contexto marítimo está aqui muito bem desenvolvida. Fiquei de em breve aprofundar o seu conteúdo porque acho que vale a pena.


----------



## H2O_1986 (12 Out 2010 às 03:22)

Caros meteorologistas,

Muito obrigado, estou certo que depois destas dicas vou ter uma Acção de Formação 6 estrelas.

Cumprimentos


----------



## sandgrain (2 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

Boa tarde!

Procuro um livro de introdução à meteorologia, algo que permita adquirir conhecimentos em áreas como as nuvens, os ventos, a atmosfera, a leitura e interpretação de cartas e modelos de previsão... etc.

Visto este tópico já ter sido iniciado em 2008 achei pertinente relançar o pedido de orientação para aquisição deste tipo de livros.

Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2012 às 19:06)

*Re: Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)*

Quem quiser um bom livro sobre climatologia/meteorologia. Aconselho:






http://www.bertrand.pt/ficha/clima-enciclopedia-visual?id=484081


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Abr 2012 às 21:02)

*Re: Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)*



Mário Barros disse:


> Quem quiser um bom livro sobre climatologia/meteorologia. Aconselho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu tenho !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Abr 2012 às 21:31)

*Re: Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)*

alguém sabe onde está disponível este livro?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2012 às 22:30)

*Re: Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)*

Tens aqui:

http://tienda.rtve.es/El-libro-de-El-Tiempo.htm

Mas tens bom material em português porque raio vais comprar em espanhol ?

Pra escreveres chubascos em vez de aguaceiros ? Ou nevada em vez de nevão ?


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2016 às 19:50)

*Attribution of Extreme Weather Events in the Context of Climate Change*

http://www.nap.edu/catalog/21852/at...103599641&mc_cid=1d2eef126c&mc_eid=3454ba3b06

Livro gratuito mediante inscrição no portal.


----------



## Mammatus (15 Abr 2021 às 00:41)

Ontem chegou a encomenda 







*Table of Contents*
1. Introduction and History of Meteorology and Climatology  2. Atmospheric Composition, Mass and Structure  3. Solar Radiation and the Global Energy Budget  4. Atmospheric Moisture Budget  5. Atmospheric Instability, Cloud Formation and Precipitation Processes  6. Atmospheric Motion: Principles  7. Planetary-Scale Motions in the Atmosphere and Ocean  8. Modelling the Atmospheric Circulation and Climate  9. Mid-Latitude Synoptic Systems  10. Weather and Climate in Temperate and High Latitudes  11. Tropical Weather and Climate  12. Boundary Layer Climates  13. Climate Change


----------



## Joao Francisco Moniz (24 Jul 2021 às 10:28)

alguem tem algum manual online sobre as SYNOPs?


----------



## lserpa (10 Ago 2021 às 14:46)

Mammatus disse:


> Ontem chegou a encomenda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahah, por acaso há uns anos atrás comprei esse, muito completo!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Ago 2021 às 08:40)

Bom dia, alguém sabe se existe algum livro/manual que seja só baseado no clima do nosso país e que fale todos os pormenores á cerca dele?


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2021 às 09:26)

RStorm disse:


> Bom dia, alguém sabe se existe algum livro/manual que seja só baseado no clima do nosso país e que fale todos os pormenores á cerca dele?





			https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/publicacoes.site/atlas_clima_iberico.pdf


----------



## RStorm (20 Ago 2021 às 17:29)

Orion disse:


> https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/publicacoes.site/atlas_clima_iberico.pdf


Obrigado @Orion 

@Mammatus onde posso adquirir esse livro? Estou interessado, ele é muito completo?


----------



## Mammatus (23 Ago 2021 às 00:54)

RStorm disse:


> @Mammatus onde posso adquirir esse livro? Estou interessado, ele é muito completo?



É super completo. Convém algum conhecimento prévio na área.

Se pretendes a obra original em inglês encontrarás com certeza à venda na Amazon, quanto à versão traduzida (PT-BR) desde já aviso que foi uma verdadeira saga para adquiri-la.

Primeiramente encontrei a versão traduzida à venda na Wook, isto no início de 2020. Efectuei a encomenda nessa altura. Passados quase dois meses, entre vários e-mails que trocaram comigo no sentido de que fariam todos os esforços para tentar contactar o fornecedor, devolveram-me o dinheiro porque o artigo havia esgotado.

Solicitei notificação via e-mail quando o livro estivesse disponível em stock, aquela cena que existe nos sites de compras online, clicar no alerta e quando o artigo estiver disponível é enviado automaticamente um e-mail.

Posteriormente andei a pesquisar na Internet na esperança que existisse uma versão pirata do livro em pdf . Encontrei apenas o original em inglês e acabei por fazer o download.

Algures em Novembro do ano passado, recebi o e-mail da Wook para a existência do livro em stock. Encomendei novamente, mas passado cerca de um mês devolveram-me a quantia porque "apesar de todos os esforços" o livro estava esgotado no fornecedor... situação que se mantém até hoje.

Quando pensava que já não havia volta a dar, eis que me lembrei da livraria Bisturi, em Lisboa. Como é possível não me ter lembrado mais cedo desta livraria?! Foi lá que comprei todos os livros quando andava na faculdade.
O livro estava disponível e mais barato do que na Wook. Efectuei a encomenda em finais de Janeiro.  

Em Março contactei a livraria para questionar a demora da entrega. Disseram-me que, inicialmente, contactaram o fornecedor no Brasil, mas havia enormes atrasos no envio de encomendas para a Europa. A situação pandémica no Brasil nessa altura era muito grave e como consequência a UE tinha fechado as fronteiras. 
Decidiram contactar outro fornecedor, desta feita em França.

Em Abril recebi finalmente o livro! 


Eu posso te enviar o pdf do livro pirata em inglês para dares uma olhadela, e veres se vale a pena comprar. Se estiveres de acordo, envia-me PM.

Caso estejas confortável com aqueles termos técnicos em inglês, opta então pela compra da obra original, é sempre melhor que qualquer tradução e, neste caso em específico, é mais fácil achares à venda.

Eu não tenho dificuldades na língua inglesa, mas como sou amador na área não fiquei tão confortável no que concerne à explicação em inglês dos termos mais específicos. 
Tenho alguns livros (em formato pdf) mais básicos de meteorologia escritos em inglês, em que percebo perfeitamente a explicação das matérias. Revelaram ser uma óptima ajuda e serviram de complemento para entender esta obra mais específica.

Se optares pela obra traduzida, e tiveres pachorra para esperar, acho que só existe à venda na Bisturi, pelo menos na loja online está disponível, esperemos que eles tenham a loja online actualizada relativamente ao estado dos stocks. Em todo o caso podes ligar para lá.

_P.S.: Não obstante as várias formas de pagamento disponíveis na loja online da Bisturi, eu aconselho-te a transferência bancária._


----------

